# A Lyft offer I actually may consider



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.

Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

They’ve been sending me $585 guarantees for mon-thur and Friday to Sunday for weeks. Haven’t given a ride for weeks on lyft


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

$585 for how many rides? They've been sending me the same $60 bonus for 53 rides garbage the past few weeks. Yes, you read that right. A whopping $60 bonus.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> $585 for how many rides? They've been sending me the same $60 bonus for 53 rides garbage the past few weeks. Yes, you read that right. A whopping $60 bonus.


45 rides. This week it’s $590 for 45. That’s a big difference from $730 though


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


It's Lyft death throws to try and get drivers back 😂. Lyft and Doordash joined didn't they? Because Lyft alone can't survive this Uber dominant market.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


That's pretty sweet compared to my 5 rides for $55.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's pretty sweet compared to my 5 rides for $55.


5 for $55 is very good too.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

All I get lately is $9/3 at 6 am when I get zero pings.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> It's Lyft death throws to try and get drivers back 😂. Lyft and Doordash joined didn't they? Because Lyft alone can't survive this Uber dominant market.


Death throws? Just curious, what did Dara have for breakfast this morning? Every market is different, I'm actually busier on Lyft than Uber on the rare occasions I sign in.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

In my market (central Mn) it is about 20 Lyft for every Uber. When I see an Uber request it is a pretty safe bet that it is from a hotel. The locals here know that Lyft is usually a good $4 cheaper than Uber.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Death throws? Just curious, what did Dara have for breakfast this morning? Every market is different, I'm actually busier on Lyft than Uber on the rare occasions I sign in.


If you're in Portland chances are your getting busier with Lyft but Lyft is only busy in some California cities and Portland, beyond that it is pretty much dead.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.


How many days do you have to finish the promo? Do you have a known fishing hole that’s reliable for shorties?
The problem with these types of promos is you’ll get to trip 45 when suddenly the “app crashes” or you’re “temporarily deactivated” due to a supposed complaint.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> How many days do you have to finish the promo? Do you have a known fishing hole that’s reliable for shorties?
> The problem with these types of promos is you’ll get to trip 45 when suddenly the “app crashes” or you’re “temporarily deactivated” due to a supposed complaint.


Tomorrow morning till 5am Friday. Interestingly (or just dumb luckily) I tend to get more shorties with Lyft than Uber regardless of which part of town I happen to be.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


I can't take 46 Lyft pax for any amount of money. Too many bogan riders. They did offer me 26 rides for 470 guaranteed this week. I'll probably attempt to do it, with the caveat of I'm starting every ride a half block away and bolting on the stupid long rides(15+mins).


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> How many days do you have to finish the promo? Do you have a known fishing hole that’s reliable for shorties?
> The problem with these types of promos is you’ll get to trip 45 when suddenly the “app crashes” or you’re “temporarily deactivated” due to a supposed complaint.


Ride 45 will be a 2 hour surprise landmine. Ride 46 will take him from the east coast to the midwest, or vice versa.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Its still a scam. if you got a honey hole for 35 short rides the xtra 10 will all be long trips mixed in. the word garrantee..is like warrantee..total bullshit..but if you in a very small market its ok. but places like phila ..pitts.balt.n.j nyc. chi town..its a loser . imho,,what happens if you take the 3 hour $200 trip..haha


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


Is this good. 100 rides for $332 extra.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


We have no such offers in Tampa, or at least I don't. Just the three rides deals. But of course it would have to be a busy market thing where they're making it up in volume and really I think Uber does about twice as much volume here as Lyft.

My only concern would be it getting interrupted like someone said. I can see getting over 40 rides in short order and then suddenly getting no ride requests for a whole day, or a type of ride that it's in the fine print doesn't qualify. Lyft pulls stuff like that (not that Uber doesn't). I've told you before, I think, that the reason I stopped driving for Lyft was mostly how many bonuses they lost. I'd get through the requirements then no bonus would show up and support would say I wasn't in a bonus zone whatever the app said or there weren't three in a row and I declined one or not all the trips on a bigger bonus like you're talking about were in the timeframe required.

"Let us send you wherever we want with no warning and if you don't take long pickups we'll ding you, plus we may or may not pay long pickup or streak or zone or volume ride bonuses after the app locks them in!" was just not a fabulous sales pitch for me. So, I'd be skeptical even if they offered one here.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Atavar said:


> In my market (central Mn) it is about 20 Lyft for every Uber. When I see an Uber request it is a pretty safe bet that it is from a hotel. The locals here know that Lyft is usually a good $4 cheaper than Uber.


Do you have ghettos for the Lyft rides to take you?


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I can generally do a bunch of 2.89 minimums in Youngstown OH but it takes awhile to get a ride sometimes. And then you'll get 15+ minute rides that take you to the outer rim. I'll probably try to do 10 or so there and then do the rest in Pittsburgh and hope I don't get stuck with dumb rides.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

They must be watching. I just got a $37 for 37 rides. WOOHOO (ok no thank you).

On the other side of the shit pile, I just spent almost two hours downtown in a 9:00AM to 1:00PM bonus zone with zero rides. I got one ping and it was on Trip Radar and gone before I even saw it. Came home to make burritos.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Look at this beuTy they offered me this week. I call them gryft for a reason.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> Look at this beuTy they offered me this week. I call them gryft for a reason.


What's wrong? You don't want to do 235 rides in 7 days?

That's impossible in Tampa unless you work 17 hours per day at regular volume, by the way. So ... 24/7 for a week. LOL


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Vagabond1 said:


> What's wrong? You don't want to do 235 rides in 7 days?
> 
> That's impossible in Tampa unless you work 17 hours per day at regular volume, by the way. So ... 24/7 for a week. LOL


Gryft's motto is lets see how often we can operate at the lowest common denominator. In my market it actually helps with my tips an ride volume as the quality of driver has bottomed out in our market. I hear horror stories about subpar dtivers all the time.Going into my 7th year will see how it goes over the summer.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> Gryft's motto is lets see how often we can operate at the lowest common denominator. In my market it actually helps with my tips an ride volume as the quality of driver has bottomed out in our market. I hear horror stories about subpar dtivers all the time.Going into my 7th year will see how it goes over the summer.


I call them Myft, because miffed is how they make me feel most of the time.

I'm getting a lot of belly-aching about drivers on both platforms here in the last couple weeks. I'm sure this varies by market, but in Tampa on the customer side Lyft is definitely for people who just want the lower pricing (although it isn't always, obviously, but they think so). Most of my Lyft customers were going to blue collar jobs at weird hours, or motels, which in at least three cases was the same thing, if you catch my Dryft. 

Don't get me wrong, mostly decent friendly people. I certainly had no objection to any of them, but the tips sucked.

I also find here that the people who drive for Lyft exclusively went there first thinking Uber was evil, so it's all they know. I have a neighbor who drives for them and I talked to her the other day about this. "Don't you want to know where you're going?" "You get that?" "Yes." -- "Don't you want to be able to turn down a ride without losing Lux?" "You need a high acceptance rate for premium rides too." "Nope." 

I mean both platforms are a pain in the butt, but ... well, I don't have to tell you. You started this. LOL


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Its pretty much the same here in PHX. Ghetto gryft an better class Guber. I take it week by week. Lately ive been doing a 60 40 split with Uber getting most of my rides. I like the "in the dark" OP's as it gives me more biz.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> What's wrong? You don't want to do 235 rides in 7 days?
> 
> That's impossible in Tampa unless you work 17 hours per day at regular volume, by the way. So ... 24/7 for a week. LOL


Yeah, you would have to drive somewhere around 100 hours in a 7 day period to get 235 rides in my market.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> Yeah, you would have to drive somewhere around 100 hours in a 7 day period to get 235 rides in my market.


Same here. 2 per hour. I'm shocked when I see people with 25/30 rides in 5/6 hours. Really makes these quests and challenges a whole different thing from city to city. Automatic easy money in some and f***** impossible in others.


----------



## charger91 (Sep 28, 2016)

I almost feel bad for lyft


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

charger91 said:


> I almost feel bad for lyft


Ya well don't almost feel too badly for them. You would have been at $5 a trip without those bonuses. They're just making up for how they treated you last week and probably will again in a couple weeks.  Good for you.


----------



## Yankeelostinfla (Dec 29, 2020)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


Not in PCB, FL.
Extremely few bonus zones. No streak times either. No ride challenge.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Well, Lyft made good on their end, kicking in an extra $406 for the guarantee. Only two out of 46 were long rides taking me to a low demand area.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Discdom said:


> Is this good. 100 rides for $332 extra.
> View attachment 659057


As a challenge, if you could actually do the 98 rides in the week, it's ok. $3.30 a ride. I usually do pretty well if I get an Uber 70 rides for $210 or so. There is Lyft business in my area but not as much as Uber. As a result the average distance to ping is higher on Lyft meaning more dead miles and a longer wait per ping. I also get to see where I'm going before I accept an Uber ping but not on Lyft so I'm more likely to get a crapy ride to nowhere on Lyft which I easily refuse on Uber. There's also less surge and fewer streak bonuses. So in my area, I would not waste my time trying, other areas or drivers this might make good sense.


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


No, I’ve seen nothing from Lyft in weeks. The last ride challenge they sent that I couldn’t complete was $244 for 92 rides; $96 for 18 and $223 for 28. I only completed 102 of those rides. 
On the other hand Uber has sent me NOTHING since September last year!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Be Right There said:


> No joke. A $730 guarantee for 46 trips. A $15.87/trip average is nearly double what I usually make with Lyft.
> 
> Anyone else getting unusually good Lyft promos or incentives this upcoming week?


A guarantee isnt a bonus
That's just matching my average uber ride pay 
but guaranteeing I end up in a bunch of ghettos


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> A guarantee isnt a bonus


Well ... in Lyft's case it is really, whatever they call it. Because without it he would have made about $8 a trip or $18 an hour in those 20 hours, which is perfectly normal for Lyft. They're not really guaranteeing an expected minimum like Uber does. They're plopping it on top of the expectation to create one-time high earnings.

They really should call it a bonus.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

The crappy bonuses didn't help, so now they're begging. Lyft message: "We heard you're pretty great! Your customers love you! Tap to go online ..."

I haven't given a Lyft ride in like six weeks and haven't really heard from them much that whole time. This past week I've been inundated with a half a dozen or more messages a day about shitty bonuses and escalating compliments. Maybe eventually that will lead to a good money offer, but if you're getting money offers and I'm getting "C'mon man. Start driving. $5? Really, we think you're awesome." incessantly after a month of near silence except for streak posting notices, maybe there's something to these guarantees being a desperation move.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> Well ... in Lyft's case it is really, whatever they call it. Because without it he would have made about $8 a trip or $18 an hour in those 20 hours, which is perfectly normal for Lyft. They're not really guaranteeing an expected minimum like Uber does. They're plopping it on top of the expectation to create one-time high earnings.
> 
> They really should call it a bonus.


Uber offers quests that are actually bonuses
on top of earnings. 
This is just a guarantee of x amount of dollars
after x amount of rides
They can call it anything they want
but it's not at all a bonus...


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber offers quests that are actually bonuses
> on top of earnings.
> This is just a guarantee of x amount of dollars
> after x amount of rides
> ...


I see this isn't going to be a theoretical conversation. LOL! Fine. It's not a bonus. I'll still take an extra $400 more than would usually be paid from whoever wants to offer it over the $30-$40 Uber is offering me to bust my hump three days in a row this weekend.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I got 26 for $470 again this weekend. Might do it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Steve412 said:


> I got 26 for $470 again this weekend. Might do it. 🤷‍♂️


Consider me officially jealous of cities with too few Lyft drivers.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

There’s a reason they’re begging for drivers though. Total 🗑 clientele


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

They offered me a five hundred dollar promo for five rides… My first five rides…


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Oop, hey. I got a real one, sort of. 27 rides, $290. 

I suppose I'd have to tack on the possible streak bonuses to really suss it out, but I'm pretty sure I can make $290 plus whatever the streak bonuses would be on 27 rides with Uber and know where I'm going first. Plus better tips. But hey, they tried.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> Well ... in Lyft's case it is really, whatever they call it. Because without it he would have made about $8 a trip or $18 an hour in those 20 hours, which is perfectly normal for Lyft. They're not really guaranteeing an expected minimum like Uber does. They're plopping it on top of the expectation to create one-time high earnings.
> 
> They really should call it a bonus.


Yup, Lyft wouldn't have been worth the time and trouble without that guarantee.

Lyft is back to being Lyft this coming week. $54 for 48 rides. Don't think so.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Did my 26 and got about 270 free dollars. Bonus isn’t as great this week but I’ll take 15.76$ a ride for doing 26 again. Last week was 18.07$. Didn’t go far on any of the rides this weekend and not going far next week either.


----------



## mjkerr (Oct 25, 2021)

My best week with Uber, up here in the Everett, Seattle and Tacoma, WA area, I was online for 60 hrs over 6 days and only did 113 trips. I did gross about $2000 that week though (50 hrs online & $1500 gross is more typical for me). I never have tried driving for Lyft though, so I can't say how they would compare up here, but I do keep getting e-mail offers from them.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

In the end, I should have taken the 27 for $290. All the storms totally wrecked Uber this week. Not a surge in sight anywhere despite three nights in a row of surprise-duration thunderstorms and multiple 20 minute $4 offers in a row whenever the bonus zone ended. Not much activity in the bonus zone either. I could have done the 27 in two nights without worrying about the base fare and made more.

Fate. You fickle, fickle b****.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

And no offers this week. See ya lyft


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber offers quests that are actually bonuses
> on top of earnings.
> This is just a guarantee of x amount of dollars
> after x amount of rides
> ...


Uber sent me an offer that I couldn’t refuse to get me to drive with them again: 5 completed rides and I got a $200 bonus. Not bad. They do offer more surges at PDX, which is usually the only time I drive for them. Although when I do drive for Lyft, I’ve had a number of riders from PDX tell me that Uber was charging twice as much for the same trip.


----------

